# some opinions on commercial lot



## SnowPro 24/7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just resently got a call from ferindino&sons management for snow plowing 4 two cumberland farms parkink lots
the problem is that the guy that was doing it couldnt 
handle it . so they send me the contract on what they are willing to pay .
which is a joke and they want me to abide to a contract which states i am liable 4 
all damage and what not , when i cant even tell what damage has already been done by the previous guy because theres so much snow in the lot and there 2 cheap to get 
it removed .
if anyone can give me some advice it would be greatly appreciated Thumbs Up


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

run dont even put your shoes on just run like the house is on fire


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to say it one more time. You just got to love these idiot managment companies, and what they expect you to sign away.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

And to top it off they are sloooooowwwww payers... I got final payment in august.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

kashman;1222523 said:


> run dont even put your shoes on just run like the house is on fire


LOL!

I agree 100.5% RUN!


----------



## acm1968 (Dec 10, 2008)

bad payers and when finally paid cut my price in half said client only paid this much. had meeting with client and ferindino client fired them and us but client called us a week later said there billing was screwed up and gave us a a large amoutt of money since we did such a good job and bearly got paid ( months late) but i still lost out 10s of thousands of dollars .second site not as bad but also screwed up


----------



## Lt CHEG (Nov 28, 2010)

I can sit at home on my butt and not make money. Why should I do work for someone and not make money for my time. You answered your question yourself. If the price they are willing to pay is ridiculous to you, then don't take the job. You aren't obligated to take a losing job. It's nice to make extra money, but it's not a great idea to lose money trying to make extra.


----------

